# What to listen to during wildfires and evacuations?



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

It's been pretty hairy out here in CA and I expect two more months of being on tiptoes at best. Ballet? Rite of Spring is a good one.

Music must save the day. What are others in the Western US doing to keep nerves from completely fraying?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe a stage play so you can go into a different world for a while. I recommend Partch's _Delusion of the Fury_.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Listen to the local radio stations . 
_bleep bleep bleep ... we interrupt this Sonata with the latest news from emergency services ..._


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What to listen to during wildfires and evacuations?*

Well ... there seems to be music aplenty for these occasions. Music by the Supremes, Jo Jo Gunne, the Velvet Underground, and MasterD, among others.





















What they all have in common is that they give good advice, for the enterprises aforementioned.

Of course, if you're looking only for "classical music", you might consider something that apparently makes a lot of people head for the hills at a fast pace -- contemporary music. Try some John Cage, Milton Babbitt or Karlheinz Stockhausen. Philip Glass music is what gets _my_ legs moving quickly in the opposite direction.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> Of course, if you're looking only for "classical music", you might consider something that apparently makes a lot of people head for the hills at a fast pace.


Or as Norman Lebrecht said of Arnold Schoenberg: It is a measure of the immensity of the man's achievement that, 50 years after his death, he can still empty any hall on earth.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Someone should write a song called "Scanner Radio" after the app I used which is pretty good.. for a week I was glued to that more than music...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

tdc said:


> Maybe a stage play so you can go into a different world for a while. I recommend Partch's _Delusion of the Fury_.


On the 7th day Flames Fell on Petaluma... /s


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Wagner goes well with this.. watching these air attacks was pretty exciting


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

How about Joe Walsh: _Song for a Dying Planet_?


----------

